# Midwest Bully Shows



## pitbulljojo

Does anyone one know of any Bully/APBT shows {weightpull,schuzthund,conformation} in the mid-west. We are in Chicago and UKC / CKC registered. I will take shows either in Illinois or Indiana. Winter is boring around here !!


----------



## mygirlmaile

check out bullyshows.com


----------



## redog

we have some snow pulls in addison coming up. I think its open for anybody and is always a blast to see the different dogs from the area. lots of bullies and big dogs


----------



## MY MIKADO

That sounds like fun. 

That gives me an idea for my dog club maybe we could put on a alittle pull show. I agree winters are long.


----------

